
Witness: Police shot Portland slaying suspect without warning or arrest attempt - AndrewBissell
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/09/10/reinoehl-portland-antifa-killing-police/
======
horns4lyfe
I'm going to hold off until we get more actual verified details from this to
form any opinion other than that I feel bad for anyone named Dinguss.

